# Finished garage with 'his' and 'hers'



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Just about finished the garage now, pic of 'his' and 'her' sides.


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking good, where did u get the bmw banner ? 
thinking about one for my garage and that looks great.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

davyboy said:


> Looking good, where did u get the bmw banner ?
> thinking about one for my garage and that looks great.


Bought from these guys via e-bay:thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/purecanvascompany?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice, which is his and which is hers? The VW side is my preference.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

CrispyL said:


> Nice, which is his and which is hers? The VW side is my preference.


since when did women know how to use a spirit level ? :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

percymon said:


> since when did women know how to use a spirit level ?


Here you go lol
😁
Cooks









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Now I'm going to have nighmares, Cookies.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good I have a few of these banners got them a while back got ones with exactly what I wanted as well only £3 more could not believe it at cost delivered


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Looking good I have a few of these banners got them a while back got ones with exactly what I wanted as well only £3 more could not believe it at cost delivered


yes got an AC Schnitzer one colour coded to my red cupboards too.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

CrispyL said:


> Nice, which is his and which is hers? The VW side is my preference.


Mrs has the GTI, I'm left with the family car 335D


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks nice. I prefer my garage with his and his spaces haha. The gf wanted a treadmill in ours - I soon knocked that idea on the head.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Anymore pics?


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

robwils said:


> Just about finished the garage now, pic of 'his' and 'her' sides.
> 
> View attachment 51406
> 
> ...


Very nice banners checked out the guys ebay page you posted.

How big are the banners?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice!

We have his n hers sides too - both RS's of sorts..










Got loads of banners, mats and the like but not got around to arranging it all yet - maybe this summer.


----------

